# Solved: GMAIL Multiple-Inbox window panes will not display



## Dynamo2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

I admire the Google development team for trying so hard to provide the users with the ability to keep the more important and relevant emails at the "top of the stack" so to speak. However, after struggling with Gmail's various inbox types (default, important first, unread first, etc.) and then the associated categories for each one of the inbox types, I finally resolved/resigned to using the simple labeling system: 1-most important, 2- next most important, ... Of course I would like to have my emails listed in this order without having to first search for label:1 and then subsequently search for label:2 etc. I thought this could be done with the Multiple-inboxes lab, BUT I can't seem to get the Multiple-inbox window panes to display. Yes, I went to Settings (gear icon), then Settings, then Labs and Enabled Multiple-inbox lab. I then went again to Settings, Settings, Multiple inboxes and for: Pane 0 entered: is:unread, Pane 1 entered: label:1, etc. For the Extra Panels Positioning I chose Above the Inbox and lastly saved the changes. Alas, I got nothing by my Default inbox listing. Any clue as to what I am doing wrong or not doing? I use Windows Vista, with Service Pack 2. Thanks


----------



## Dynamo2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

Well, after fiddling around for what seemed like forever, here is what I did to get it to work. Under Settings, and with Inbox type: Default, I had to deselect every Category (except Primary which is preselected by the system). Apparently having any 
Categories selected overrides the categorization that Multiple-Inboxes will otherwise provide. 
I believe I tried one other Inbox type (from among Important first, unread first, etc) and the Multiple-Inboxes categorization would not display. Whether there is some other Inbox type that would work I do not know - you'll have to try it out to find out. It would be nice if on the Google Lab page they included this little tid bit of information next to the Multiple-Inboxes lab, but in any case here it is for all you readers.


----------

